# Häufige Dateisystemfehler

## gambi

Bei mir wird alle 25 mounts die Partition mit Hilfe von fsck automatisch geprüft, soweit so gut. Das Problem ist nur das der fasst immer Fehler findet, das wundert mich doch sehr!

Es kann doch nicht sein das mein Dateisystem fasst wöchentlich abschmiert...

Hier mal meine fstab:

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/hda6               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda5               /var            ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda7               /home           ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda8               /datensicherung ext3            noatime                 0 1

#/dev/hda2              none            swap            sw                      0 0

# scsi platten /dev/sda1                /mnt/sda1       reiserfs        noatime                 0 1

#scsi platten

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/plextor    iso9660         noauto,ro,user,unhide   0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/dvd        iso9660         noauto,ro,user,unhide   0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user,unhide   0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     vfat            noauto,rw,user,unhide   0 0

none                    /sys            sysfs           defaults                0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                     /proc/bus/usb  usbfs            defaults               0 0

```

HD (Seagate 8mb cache 120 gig)

Meine Frage ist nun, was habe ich nicht beachtet das der mir immer Stück für Stück das Dateisystem zerschiesst, bzw. wie kann ich das in Zukunft ändern? Ich dachte eigentlich das ext3 stabil genug wäre und ich nicht auf ext2 umsteigen muss.

mfg gambi

----------

## mrsteven

Überprüfe mal deine Logs in /var/log/messages oder /var/log/everything/current

----------

## gambi

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Überprüfe mal deine Logs in /var/log/messages oder /var/log/everything/current

 

gut, hab ich jetzt (zumindest mal Grob), aber nach was soll ich deiner Meinung nach suchen?

danke für die schnelle Antwort

----------

## mrsteven

Suche nach Zeilen, die irgendwas mit /dev/hda zu tun haben und poste das hier. So Sachen wie i/O-Error sind verdächtig...

----------

## gambi

da das log /var/log/messages seit der installation von vor einem Jahr nicht gelöscht wurde   :Embarassed: 

und 

```

tail --lines=30  /var/log/messages

```

nicht besonders nützlich ist, würde ich dich bitten mir eine entsprechende grep zeile zu nenen, da bin ich nicht besonders gut drin   :Rolling Eyes: 

[EDIT]

hab mich dann mal darin versucht   :Very Happy: 

Jan 18 12:38:43 gentoo>>Box ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Jan 18 12:38:43 gentoo>>Box hda: ST3120026A, ATA DISK drive

Jan 18 12:38:43 gentoo>>Box hda: max request size: 1024KiB

Jan 18 12:38:43 gentoo>>Box hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/                                                                          255/63, UDMA(100)

Jan 18 12:38:43 gentoo>>Box Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Jan 18 12:38:43 gentoo>>Box EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

Jan 18 12:38:43 gentoo>>Box EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

Jan 18 12:38:43 gentoo>>Box EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

Jan 18 12:38:43 gentoo>>Box EXT3 FS on hda8, internal journal

Jan 18 19:31:39 gentoo>>Box Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=                                                                          0x31A

Jan 18 19:31:39 gentoo>>Box ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Jan 18 19:31:39 gentoo>>Box hda: ST3120026A, ATA DISK drive

Jan 18 19:31:39 gentoo>>Box hda: max request size: 1024KiB

Jan 18 19:31:39 gentoo>>Box hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/                                                                          255/63, UDMA(100)

Jan 18 19:31:39 gentoo>>Box Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Jan 18 19:31:39 gentoo>>Box EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

Jan 18 19:31:39 gentoo>>Box EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

Jan 18 19:31:39 gentoo>>Box EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

Jan 18 19:31:39 gentoo>>Box EXT3 FS on hda8, internal journal

Das sind mal einpaar Beispielzeilen...

[/EDIT]

----------

## c07

 *gambi wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist nur das der fasst immer Fehler findet

 

Wie äußert sich das konkret? Nur durch ein "Filesystem errors corrected"? Wahrscheinlich bekommst du das auch dann, wenn bloß das Journal abgespielt worden ist (was allerdings auch auf Probleme hindeutet). Vielleicht werden die Dateisysteme nur beim Runterfahren nicht sauber abgeklemmt.

Zur besseren Diagnose würd ich auch mal das -a bei fsck in /etc/init.d/check{root,fs} rausnehmen.

----------

## DogFacedGod

Oha, noch jemand, das trifft sich ja gut.

Ich hab (wahrscheinlich) die gleiche Platte (Seagate ST3120026A)  und bei mir funktioniert sie immer nur bis zum nächsten unmount. Dabei ist es völlig egal, welches Filesystem ich benutze. Ich hab reiser, ext3 und vfat probiert.

Sobald ich sie abhänge (reboot oder umount) und danach wieder einbinde sind die Daten durch den Wolf gedreht. jpgs zB verlieren die Farbe, werden in Streifen zerlegt, oder sind gar nicht mehr ansprechbar. Ich hatte mein /home Verzeichnis da drauf, da durfte ich jeden Tag den Mailclient neu konfigurieren...

fsck sagt dann z.B. folgendes:

```
reiserfsck --check started at Tue Jan 18 22:16:06 2005

###########

Replaying journal..

Reiserfs journal '/dev/hdb1' in blocks [18..8211]: 0 transactions replayed

Checking internal tree../  1 (of   4)/ 16 (of  86)bad_leaf: block 32783, items 1

5 and 16: The wrong order of items: [10 1403 0x0 SD (0)], [2 1403 0x1 IND (1)]

/ 51 (of  86)bad_directory_item: block 32820: The directory item [2 1720 0x1 DIR

 (3)] has the exsessively big entry count (11)

bad_leaf: block 32820, item 25: The corrupted item found (2 1720 0x1 DIR (3), le

n 80, location 3240 entry count 11, fsck need 0, format old)

/  2 (of   4)/ 77 (of 141)bad_indirect_item: block 85055: The item (2 3686 0x18b

3001 IND (1), len 4048, location 48 entry count 0, fsck need 0, format new) has

the bad pointer (172) to the block (85439), which is in tree already

/141 (of 141)bad_directory_item: block 8300: The directory item [4 91 0x1 DIR (3

)] has a not properly hashed entry (90)

bad_leaf: block 8300, item 4: The corrupted item found (4 91 0x1 DIR (3), len 32

80, location 144 entry count 103, fsck need 0, format old)

/  3 (of   4)/  1 (of 170)bad_directory_item: block 8473: The directory item [4

228 0x1 DIR (3)] has a not properly hashed entry (34)

bad_leaf: block 8473, item 4: The corrupted item found (4 228 0x1 DIR (3), len 1400, location 1736 entry count 41, fsck need 0, format old)

/ 70 (of 170)block 11049: The level of the node (42209) is not correct, (1) expected

 the problem in the internal node occured (11049), whole subtree is skipped

/  4 (of   4)/ 10 (of 169)bad_directory_item: block 3276809: The directory item[2541 2628 0x291a9380 DIR (3)] has a not properly hashed entry (59)

bad_leaf: block 3276809, item 0: The corrupted item found (2541 2628 0x291a9380DIR (3), len 2456, location 1640 entry count 76, fsck need 0, format old)

/ 57 (of 169)bad_directory_item: block 3276856: The directory item [2541 2889 0x1 DIR (3)] has a not properly hashed entry (9)

bad_leaf: block 3276856, item 4: The corrupted item found (2541 2889 0x1 DIR (3), len 440, location 2740 entry count 14, fsck need 0, format old)

finished

Comparing bitmaps..vpf-10640: The on-disk and the correct bitmaps differs.

Bad nodes were found, Semantic pass skipped

7 found corruptions can be fixed only when running with --rebuild-tree
```

reiserfsck --rebuild-tree muß dann mehrmals ausgeführt werden, bis alle Fehler weg sind. Bis zum nächsten Mal.

hda ist eine 40GB Maxtor Platte, die macht keine Probleme. Das ganze auf einem Gigabyte Board (GA7-DX) mit gentoo-2.6.9

Die Seatools Oberflächenanalyse hatte nichts zu beanstanden.

Hab ich das richtig im Kopf (bin ziemlich neu auf Linux Terrain), daß die zu speichernden Daten  gecached werden und erst später im Hintergrund wirklich geschrieben werden?

Sieht für mich so aus, als würde genau sowas nicht klappen.

Kann man eventuell dem mount Befehl einen Parameter mitgeben, der das unterbindet, um das mal zu testen?

----------

## c07

Wenn du willst, dass die Daten mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit tatsächlich auf der Platte sind, wenn ein Programm meint, sie geschrieben zu haben, musst du -osync,dirsync und ein Dateisystem, das das unterstützt (ext2/3), nehmen. Kann aber sehr langsam sein.

Bei ext3 wär vielleicht auch -odata=journal einen Versuch wert (das ist nicht unbedingt viel langsamer).

----------

## NightDragon

Hi hi.

Ich würde eher mal brutal sagen: Treiberfehler? SATA nicht sauber angesteuert? usw...

Defekte Kabel?...

----------

## gambi

 *DogFacedGod wrote:*   

> Oha, noch jemand, das trifft sich ja gut.
> 
> Ich hab (wahrscheinlich) die gleiche Platte (Seagate ST3120026A)  und bei mir funktioniert sie immer nur bis zum nächsten unmount. 

 

Willst du mir damit sagen das diese Platte unter gentoo/linux nicht richtig funktioniert!

----------

## gambi

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Hi hi.
> 
> Ich würde eher mal brutal sagen: Treiberfehler? SATA nicht sauber angesteuert? usw...
> 
> Defekte Kabel?...

 

Zwei verschieden Kabel wurden (bei mir zumindest) verwendet, SATA ist (meine zumindest) auch nicht, sondern Standart IDE.

[EDIT]Ups, doppel Post.[/EDIT]

----------

## DogFacedGod

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Hi hi.
> 
> Ich würde eher mal brutal sagen: Treiberfehler? SATA nicht sauber angesteuert? usw...
> 
> Defekte Kabel?...

 

Kein SATA, IDE.

Defektes Kabel sollte auf der anderen Platte auch Fehler machen.

Treiber? Pro Platte? Kaum, oder?

 *gambi wrote:*   

> Willst du mir damit sagen das diese Platte unter gentoo/linux nicht richtig funktioniert!

 

k.A. bei mir tut sie es jedenfalls nicht. An einen anderen Rechner gehängt habe ich sie bisher noch nicht. Das kommt als nächstes.

 *c07 wrote:*   

> Wenn du willst, dass die Daten mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit tatsächlich auf der Platte sind, wenn ein Programm meint, sie geschrieben zu haben, musst du -osync,dirsync und ein Dateisystem, das das unterstützt (ext2/3), nehmen. Kann aber sehr langsam sein.
> 
> Bei ext3 wär vielleicht auch -odata=journal einen Versuch wert (das ist nicht unbedingt viel langsamer).

 

Viel langsamer wird es nicht. Helfen tuts aber auch nicht.

 :Confused: 

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nicht besonders nützlich ist, würde ich dich bitten mir eine entsprechende grep zeile zu nenen, da bin ich nicht besonders gut drin
> 
> 

 

```

grep SUCHWORT /var/log/messages

```

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## gambi

DogFacedGod wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann reicht ein umount /dev/hda8 und danach mount /dev/hda8 vollkommen aus um das dateisystem zu zerstören?

Oder sind dann wie bei mir nur sporadisch (nach vielen mount's spürbar) Fehler vorhanden?

----------

## DogFacedGod

 *gambi wrote:*   

> DogFacedGod wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann reicht ein umount /dev/hda8 und danach mount /dev/hda8 vollkommen aus um das dateisystem zu zerstören?
> 
> Oder sind dann wie bei mir nur sporadisch (nach vielen mount's spürbar) Fehler vorhanden?

 

Bei reiserfs reicht tatsächlich ein umount / mount. Bei ext3 nicht unbedingt, gab aber auch schon Fehler.

Den Daten hilft das wenig. Ich teste es mit Bildern (*.jpg) . Ich mounte eine Partition, kopiere Bilder drauf und unmounte wieder. Dann mounte ich erneut und die Bilder sind hin. Streifen, keine Farbe, nur noch halb dargestellt. Vor dem umount werden sie korrekt dargestellt, erst danach treten die Probleme auf. Dann wieder umount und fsck. Das Ergebnis bei reiser ist wie oben, ext3 meldet meist clean, nicht immer.

Ich hab zum Testen 6 Partitionen angelegt, 3 primäre und 3 logische und je einmal reiser, ext3 und vfat formatiert. Auf allen der selbe Effekt.

----------

## Haldir

 *DogFacedGod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kein SATA, IDE.
> 
> Defektes Kabel sollte auf der anderen Platte auch Fehler machen.
> ...

 

Treiber können auch pro Platte schief laufen, die HighPoint und Promise Controller Treiber hatten früher (k.a. ob immernoch), seitenweise Listen von HDDs drin, bei denen irgendwas schief lief (das waren zeitweise fast alle)

----------

## gambi

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Treiber können auch pro Platte schief laufen, die HighPoint und Promise Controller Treiber hatten früher (k.a. ob immernoch), seitenweise Listen von HDDs drin, bei denen irgendwas schief lief (das waren zeitweise fast alle)

 

Wo seh ich den welcher Treiber für meine Platte genommen wurde und wie finde ich raus welcher der Richtige wäre?

----------

## rblock

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Offensichtlich sollte ich meine Glaskugel mal überholen lassen. Taugt ja nichts mehr, das Ding. 

 

Vielleicht  siehst Du ja nur noch Saurons flammendes Auge darin?  :Wink: 

Feurige Grüße

----------

## gambi

 *rblock wrote:*   

> Vielleicht  siehst Du ja nur noch Saurons flammendes Auge darin? 
> 
> Feurige Grüße

 

Was hat das den mit dem Thema, oder meiner Frage zu tun?

Nochmal formuliert:

"Wo stelle ich die Treiber zum ansteuern meiner Festplatte ein, und woher weiß ich welcher der Richtig ist ( bei einer ST3120026A)."

mfg gambi

----------

## oscarwild

das wäre dann die erste IDE-Platte, die unter Linux nicht funktioniert, (und damit sehr unwahrscheinlich).

Kontrollier mal:

- hast Du per hdparam "Optimierungen" vorgenommen, die Deine Platte nicht verträgt (-> /etc/conf.d/hdparam)? 

- benutzt Du ein exotisches Mainboard/ist das richtige IDE-Chipset im Kernel konfiguriert? (Das kommt Deiner Treiberfrage am nächsten)

- setzt Du ein uraltes, oder ein experiementelles Kernel ein, das buggy ist?

- es gab vor langem mal ein Problem, dass Daten verloren gingen, weil beim Herunterfahren der Plattencache nicht schnell genug geschrieben wurde, aber der Rechner schon die Stromversorgung abgeschaltet hat. Sollte heutzutage nicht mehr auftreten.

Um ein Hardware-Problem aufzudecken/ausschließen zu können, würde ich mal mit einer Knoppix-CD booten, die Platte ein paar mal mounten, beschreiben und unmounten.

HTH

OscarWild

----------

## gambi

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> das wäre dann die erste IDE-Platte, die unter Linux nicht funktioniert, (und damit sehr unwahrscheinlich).
> 
> Kontrollier mal:
> 
> - hast Du per hdparam "Optimierungen" vorgenommen, die Deine Platte nicht verträgt (-> /etc/conf.d/hdparam)?
> ...

 

Nein, habe ich nicht vorgenommen (bzw. die Datei existiert nicht).

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - benutzt Du ein exotisches Mainboard/ist das richtige IDE-Chipset im Kernel konfiguriert? (Das kommt Deiner Treiberfrage am nächsten)
> 
> - setzt Du ein uraltes, oder ein experiementelles Kernel ein, das buggy ist?
> ...

 

So exotisch sollte ein k7s5a nun eigentlich nicht sein, ob der Kernel richtig konfiguriert ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, da es sich um einen in jollix enthaltenen Kernel handelt 

(gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5-r1) und ich mich schon ne Weile darum drücke einen neuen zu bauen. Ich hab mir damals mein RH zerschossen und das hier ist ein Produktivsystem welches laufen muss. Das ganze läuft über Kudzu Hardware Erkennung.

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - es gab vor langem mal ein Problem, dass Daten verloren gingen, weil beim Herunterfahren der Plattencache nicht schnell genug geschrieben wurde, aber der Rechner schon die Stromversorgung abgeschaltet hat. Sollte heutzutage nicht mehr auftreten.
> 
> Um ein Hardware-Problem aufzudecken/ausschließen zu können, würde ich mal mit einer Knoppix-CD booten, die Platte ein paar mal mounten, beschreiben und unmounten.
> ...

 

Knoppix erkennt die Hardware doch auch über Kudzu?

danke für jede Hilfe

----------

## Haldir

 *gambi wrote:*   

>  *rblock wrote:*   Vielleicht  siehst Du ja nur noch Saurons flammendes Auge darin? 
> 
> Feurige Grüße 
> 
> Was hat das den mit dem Thema, oder meiner Frage zu tun?
> ...

 

Was er damit wohl ausdrücken wollte ist, ohne genauere Detaills zu deinem System (Architektur, Controller etc.) ist dir wohl schwer zu helfen.

Ansonsten gibts im Normalfall genau einen Treiber für den Controller, du mußt dabei nix manuell auswählen, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass der Treiber perfekt in deiner Konfiguration funktionieren muß. Daher poste deine Systemconfig inkl. Details  um mögliche Sachen wie Overclocking etc. auszuschließen.

Zu den Sachen die oscar schon gepostet hab, füge ich noch: Systemtemperatur und HDD Temperatur hinzu.

Grundsätzlich mal mit den Smartmontools nach fehlern suchen

----------

## gambi

Also es handelt sich um:

Athlon xp 2ghz idle temp 51 Grad Celsius

ecs k7s5a system tmp ca.29

seagate ST3120026A hd

kernel gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5-r1

hardware autoerkennung mit kudzu

laut smartctl liegt die temp der HDD zw. 30 und 48 Grad Celsius

smartctl sagt:

```

nike root # smartctl  --log=error /dev/hda

smartctl version 5.33 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-4 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 12 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

        CR = Command Register [HEX]

        FR = Features Register [HEX]

        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

        ER = Error register [HEX]

        ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 12 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 2 hours (0 days + 2 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 01 07 00 00 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 1 sectors at LBA = 0x00000007 = 7

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:25.130  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:22.927  READ DMA EXT

  10 00 ff 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:22.927  RECALIBRATE [OBS-4]

  25 00 08 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:16.606  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:30.330  READ DMA EXT

Error 11 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 2 hours (0 days + 2 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 01 07 00 00 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 1 sectors at LBA = 0x00000007 = 7

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:25.130  READ DMA EXT

  10 00 ff 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:22.927  RECALIBRATE [OBS-4]

  25 00 08 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:22.927  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:16.606  READ DMA EXT

  ef 02 00 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:14.817  SET FEATURES [Enable write cache]

Error 10 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 2 hours (0 days + 2 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 01 07 00 00 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 1 sectors at LBA = 0x00000007 = 7

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:25.130  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:22.927  READ DMA EXT

  ef 02 00 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:22.927  SET FEATURES [Enable write cache]

  c6 00 10 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:16.606  SET MULTIPLE MODE

  27 00 00 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:14.817  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

Error 9 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 2 hours (0 days + 2 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 01 07 00 00 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 1 sectors at LBA = 0x00000007 = 7

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:25.130  READ DMA EXT

  ef 02 00 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:22.927  SET FEATURES [Enable write cache]

  c6 00 10 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:22.927  SET MULTIPLE MODE

  27 00 00 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:16.606  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  10 00 ff 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:14.817  RECALIBRATE [OBS-4]

Error 8 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 1 hours (0 days + 1 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 01 07 00 00 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 1 sectors at LBA = 0x00000007 = 7

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:22.039  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:19.837  READ DMA EXT

  10 00 ff 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:19.836  RECALIBRATE [OBS-4]

  25 00 08 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:16.614  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 00 00 00 e0 00      00:00:27.228  READ DMA EXT

```

sry für den riesen post...

----------

## oscarwild

Kudzu... naja, mag sein, dass ich da etwas konservativ bin, aber kudzu gehört auf eine Live-CD, nicht auf ein Produktivsystem. Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine statische Konfiguration vornehmen.

Trotzdem wäre Knoppix mal einen Versuch Wert. Wenns an Deiner Installation liegt, dann wird der Fehler unter Knoppix nicht auftreten.

----------

## DogFacedGod

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Kudzu... naja, mag sein, dass ich da etwas konservativ bin, aber kudzu gehört auf eine Live-CD, nicht auf ein Produktivsystem. Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine statische Konfiguration vornehmen.
> 
> Trotzdem wäre Knoppix mal einen Versuch Wert. Wenns an Deiner Installation liegt, dann wird der Fehler unter Knoppix nicht auftreten.

 

Tja, und das macht mich stutzig.

SeaTools sgt, wie erwähnt, alles OK.

Aber die Fehler treten sowohl bei Gentoo, als auch unter Knoppix auf. Selbst auf den Fat32 Partitonen, wenn ich ein XP PE benutze.

Keine Ahnung mehr, ich bau das Ding jetzt mal in eine Win2K Kiste, mal sehen was dann passiert.

----------

## gambi

 *DogFacedGod wrote:*   

> ich bau das Ding jetzt mal in eine Win2K Kiste, mal sehen was dann passiert.

 

Da bin ich allerdings auch sehr gespannt was da rauskommt. Denn so krass wie bei dir sind meine Fehler zum Glück nicht.

----------

## mrsteven

Schaut nach einem DMA-Problem aus. Lass die Platte mal im PIO-Modus laufen, ist zwar dann ewig langsam, aber es hilft vielleicht bei der Fehlersuche.

----------

## gambi

das habe ich heute morgen bekommen als ich mein gnome normal starten wollte, 

nur leider ging es mal wieder nicht (gestern ging es noch einwandfrei und ich hab nichts geändert)

/var/log/messages:

```

Jan 20 08:35:01 nike (user-2920): Die Adresse »xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory« wurde an der Position 0 zu einer nur lesbaren Konfigurationsquelle aufg

elöst

Jan 20 08:35:01 nike (user-2920): Die Adresse »xml:readwrite:/home/user/.gconf« wurde an der Position 1 zu einer schreibbaren Konfigurationsquelle aufgelöst

Jan 20 08:35:01 nike (user-2920): Die Adresse »xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults« wurde an der Position 2 zu einer nur lesbaren Konfigurationsquelle aufge

löst

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 00040004

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike printing eip:

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike c0136cd3

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike *pde = 00000000

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike Oops: 0002 [#1]

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike PREEMPT 

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike CPU:    0

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike EIP:    0060:[<c0136cd3>]    Tainted: P  

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike EFLAGS: 00010297   (2.6.5-gentoo-r1) 

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike EIP is at find_get_pages+0x43/0x70

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike eax: 00040000   ebx: 00000007   ecx: 00000040   edx: 00000003

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike esi: df8c3dc8   edi: 00000000   ebp: dbb50ad8   esp: df8c3d70

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike Process gnome-session (pid: 2895, threadinfo=df8c2000 task=dfab2be0)

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike Stack: dbb50adc df8c3dc8 00000000 00000010 df8c3dc0 00000010 c013fb7e dbb50ad8 

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike 00000000 00000010 df8c3dc8 00000000 c013fd7d df8c3dc0 dbb50ad8 00000000 

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike 00000010 df8c2000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 c143ad50 c143ad28 

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike Call Trace:

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike [<c013fb7e>] pagevec_lookup+0x2e/0x40

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike [<c013fd7d>] truncate_inode_pages+0x7d/0x2a0

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike [<c01441bb>] vmtruncate+0x7b/0x150

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike [<c016cf56>] inode_setattr+0x166/0x190

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike [<c01ba7f6>] ext3_setattr+0x76/0x180

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike [<c016d12e>] notify_change+0x14e/0x190

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike [<c015059c>] do_truncate+0x4c/0x70

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike [<c015fd9c>] permission+0x2c/0x50

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike [<c016147c>] may_open+0x15c/0x1c0

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike [<c0161580>] open_namei+0xa0/0x420

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike [<c01516be>] filp_open+0x3e/0x70

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike [<c0151b8b>] sys_open+0x5b/0x90

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike [<c010939b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike 

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike Code: ff 40 04 42 39 da 72 f5 b8 00 e0 ff ff 21 e0 ff 48 14 8b 40 

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike <6>note: gnome-session[2895] exited with preempt_count 1

Jan 20 08:35:04 nike bad: scheduling while atomic!

```

Ich hoffe das sagt irgendjemanden hier etwas, ich hab langsam keine Lust mehr  :Sad: 

----------

## DogFacedGod

Wasserstand:

Im Win2k Rechner keine Probleme:

NTFS und FAT32 Partition angeleg, Bilder draufkopiert.

Neustart, Bilder angesehen, alles OK.

Knoppix gebootet, Bilder angesehen, auch OK.

DMA <-> PIO-Modus? Versuch macht kluch. Probiere ich heute Abend mal.

----------

## NightDragon

@gambi --> HA! GEnau das Problem kenn ich von meinem USB-Brenner, wenn er angeschlossen ist während ich das System starte, und dann abstecke.

Dann spuckt der Rechner auch sowas aus. Und hängt meist komplett.

Grund ist bis heute nicht gelöst. Tatsache ist das es mit dem Low-Level-Treibr für USB nicht auftretet (aber dann kann ich das Laufwerk nicht mal mounten) und beim SCSI-Emu Treiber eben immer genau dann, wenn ich mit angeschlossenen LW boote und ab stecke.

Also ich bin mir sehr sehr sicher, das das ein problem ist das vom Treiber kommt.

(es muss sich ja nicht um ein USB-LW bei dir handeln... kann auch sein das es intern Probleme gibt).

Also was ich dir empfehlen kann, ist nur das du evtl. deine Kernel nochmals checkst und vetl. sogar eine neuere installierst.

Hat bei mir die Anzahl der Fehler weit aus reduziert.

Grüße,

Nighty

----------

## nexus780

Nen 2.4 Kernel waer vielleicht auch nen Versuch wert, es gibt ja doch noch Sachen die mit 2.6 noch nicht so gut laufen  :Sad: 

----------

## gambi

NightDragon ich versuchsmal mit nem neuen Kernel, wollte eh mal ausprobieren was an den nitro-source so toll ist...

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt ob dann mein HD endlich geht.

----------

## NightDragon

@ nexus780

Jope stimmt. Die 2.6er hat echt teils noch kinderkrankheiten die schon lange draußen sein sollten.

@ gambi

Viel glück!

----------

## blueSceaDa

k7s5a   :Confused: 

von dem board hab ich nur schlechtes gehört .. bei 2 kumpels kaputt gegangen (einmal kondensatoren aufgebeult, das andere mal nichts sichtbares), bei meim vater von einer platte die partitionstabelle kaputt und bei nem kumpel auch partitionstabelle kaputt gegangen... (einmal winxp und das andere glaub ich win2k ... )

muss nichts direkt mit dem board zu tun haben, aber jeder den ich kenne der das board hat, hatte schon irgendwelche hardware probleme/crashs etc.

kommt mir sehr verdächtig vor   :Rolling Eyes: 

also wenn ich es hätte würde ich es "ausmisten" und nur noch an einer test-box oder so verwenden ...

----------

## gambi

 *blueSceaDa wrote:*   

> k7s5a  
> 
> von dem board hab ich nur schlechtes gehört .. bei 2 kumpels kaputt gegangen (einmal kondensatoren aufgebeult, das andere mal nichts sichtbares), bei meim vater von einer platte die partitionstabelle kaputt und bei nem kumpel auch partitionstabelle kaputt gegangen... (einmal winxp und das andere glaub ich win2k ... )
> 
> muss nichts direkt mit dem board zu tun haben, aber jeder den ich kenne der das board hat, hatte schon irgendwelche hardware probleme/crashs etc.
> ...

 

naja, immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden. Ich hab mit dem Board unter WinXP bis zum Tag als gentoo kam keine Probleme gehabt. Denoch kenne ich auch viele denen es 

ähnlich wie von dir beschrieben ging.

Ich habe jetzt erstmal einen neuen kernel installiert und kämpfe noch damit den richtig einzurichten, wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht muss ich weiter sehen.

----------

## blueSceaDa

ja es ist klar das es nicht das board sein muss, ist nur ein hinweis das es sein kann....

ich würde u.U. auch mal die bios settings überprüfen

(bei meinem asus a7v266e-x gibts da was das man nicht einstellen darf bei kompletter Belegung mit RAM (alle 3 bänke)... sonst können r/w fehler passieren sobald die dritte benutzt .. so irgendwas war das ....)

----------

## gambi

danke ich werde dem mal nach gehen, im Moment warte ich auf die Fehler unter meinem

neuen (jetzt endlich funktionierenden) kernel =)

----------

## DogFacedGod

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Schaut nach einem DMA-Problem aus. Lass die Platte mal im PIO-Modus laufen, ist zwar dann ewig langsam, aber es hilft vielleicht bei der Fehlersuche.

 

Das scheint die richtige Spur.

Nach hdpardm -d0 /dev/hdb kann ich (u)mounten und Bilder kopieren, so oft ich will. Ohne Fehler bisher.

Wie gehts jetzt weiter? Das ist 20x langsamer, das hätte ich doch gerne wieder anders.

----------

## gambi

Also bei mir sind seit dem neuen Kernel keine Probleme mehr, mal schaun ob das so bleibt.

good luck, und auf Holz klopfen =)

----------

## sschlueter

 *blueSceaDa wrote:*   

> k7s5a  
> 
> von dem board hab ich nur schlechtes gehört .. bei 2 kumpels kaputt gegangen (einmal kondensatoren aufgebeult, das andere mal nichts sichtbares), bei meim vater von einer platte die partitionstabelle kaputt und bei nem kumpel auch partitionstabelle kaputt gegangen... (einmal winxp und das andere glaub ich win2k ... )
> 
> 

 

Das Board ist absolut schlecht, mir ist selbst schon eins kaputtgegangen, und ich kenne auch einige Fälle aus dem Bekanntenkreis.

Aber die UDMA-Unterstüzung für den SIS5513 IDE-Controller ist seit Ewigkeiten in 2.4er und 2.6er Kerneln völlig einwandfrei. Es gab da mal ganz am Anfang einen Fehler, der zu kaputten Daten führte, aber das ist ewig her.

----------

## gambi

du kannst dir garnicht vorstellen wie sehr mich das freut.

----------

## gambi

ich hab jetzt mal ein Partition mit reiserfs erstellt und dies gemountet wie wo es bei 

DogFacedGod zu Fehler kam und bei mir funktioniert das einwandfrei.

Das Problem ist jedoch immer noch aktuell, denn gerade heute haben sich aus unerfindlichem Grund meine nvidia treiber verabschiedet... 

Inzwischen habe ich memtest86 durchlaufen lassen, es hat keine Fehler gefunden, demnach nehme ich an das mein RAM in Ordnung ist.

Achja, einen neuen Kernel habe ich inzwischen auch, damit ändert sich aber nichts.

Langsam bin ich echt am ende meines Latein angelangt, bitte helft mir denn das kann doch nicht sein!

gambi

----------

